# Where Is Everybody?



## Noldor_returned (Nov 24, 2005)

I was on here before, and there were a few things I wanted to post on, but now there's no-one here, and I don't really want to post on old threads, so here comes a new one:
Where did everyone get their idea for their user-name from?

As for me, I wanted something to do with elves (let's face it, about 50% of the members user-names have something to do with elvish). I didn't want it to be too technical, but also something special that would inspire others (cough-cough). I thought Noldor! and then realised all the Noldor were gone, and just added _returned. Which means the time of elves is not over, but I am still here and am not planning to go anywhere.
The fact that one of the chapters in the Quenta Silmarillion is the Return of the Noldor is entirely coincidental.
So please everyone, end my boredom and tell me where you got your name from...

P.S: You may have noticed I like brackets (if not you know now).


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok. When I read LotR for the first time I liked the description of the Balrog. A dark figure in a shadow that could not be clearly seen. And I used to use that when I was on the CB radio. However, when I started going on-line I decided that 'Balrog' was not good enough. So, since I have a certain lack of humbleness I decided that since I did and still do like the charater of the Balrog the only suitable name to use is that of the lord of the Balrogs Gothmog.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 24, 2005)

Noldor_returned said:


> Where did everyone get their idea for their user-name from?



I always felt a connection to the Bree innkeeper — from my very first reading of LOTR. 

Back in the 60s we'd have hobbit costume parties, and I always went as "Barley." As part of my costume I wore a rough cloth kitchen apron on which, in churchtext was stencilled "Barliman Butterbur, Worthy Keeper." 

I liked his character, I liked that he owned a pub, providing food and shelter to many, and whose place was the literal crossroads coming-together of many people from many different places with many different purposes. A lot of things happened in that pub catalytic to other parts of the story (even as far back as _Lost Tales_) — and Barliman knows a _whole_ lot more than he lets on, according to Gandalf. 

I was very _very_ surprised to find that _no one,_ apparently, had ever thought of picking him as a user name. Perhaps that's because he plays a comparatively minor part in the whole tale — or because he's not a strapping handsome derring-do character, and that he's fat, more than middle-aged and bald (at least in the book) — all factors with which I strongly identify! 

Barley


----------



## Turin (Nov 25, 2005)

When I first joined the forum, one of the few Tolkien books I had read was Unfinished Tales. I didn't want to be super generic and have a name straight from LoTR like Frodo_Baggins or something. Plus, as you all know, Turin was just about the absolute Gnarliest character in all of Tolkien's writings. Plus he had a black sword that could talk, who could be cooler? Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 25, 2005)

Elise Blackstar is both a character in one of my stories (though her surname is "Morelen", which is Black Star in Elvish) and my usual online name. Either e.Blackstar or Morelen...and I happened to pick the former for TTF.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2005)

My name is actually just an evil marketing ploy. . .ah, the old "user name marketing ploy. . ."

Shakes herself out of the ridiculously bad Pink Panther French accent.

I originally tried to sign up with "Lady Eowyn" but of course it was taken, and so I thought, heck, I'll use my pen name. That way if I ever get published some people might buy my book out of random curiousity from seeing my name online.

Anyway, the pen name is H. L. G. my real life initials (some of you evil people already know what they stand for). All great writers use initials (well. . .most . . .some. . .anyway. . .). 

I seriously am going to use Strider as my pen name. The reason for this is because I am not a feminist, as I put it, and plan to change my name to my husband's name when I get married, even if I get married after I get published, so the G is up for grabs. I decided that in that case I would make up a last name to signify my future husband so that I could have the best of both worlds, a fake married name if you will. My ideal man is Strider (Aragorn), and I have always liked the tall, lean, dark, silent type so H L G Strider. . .
Elgee for short.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 26, 2005)

My name is taken from a semi-accrostic poem that begins with 'Hammersmith' when you read one single letter from the top corner of the original edition of The Hobbit, from the beginning. You start with the first fully text page and take the top corner letter, then continue reading the pages with prime numbers. It's the beginning of a much longer work that continued throughout all of Tolkien's books. I don't remember well, but I think it began, "Hammersmith thee old and fraiyle inne his cupboards made of clay/wynckled thru' thee night and ryddled thru' thee daye"

But anyhow, it's a fascinating poem if anybody should read it. You need an original edition, mind. And only the prime number pages.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 26, 2005)

REALLY?

That's tremendously cool!


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 26, 2005)

well Noldor_returned already knows but ill tell some other people
im writing a book right and for names i type in random letters and then add letters where needed like so *clears throught cracks fingers* ldsh then Ledesh


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 27, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> REALLY?
> 
> That's tremendously cool!


No.
What is it with short messages, anyway? If I have something else to say I'll say it! Foolish website!


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 28, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> No.
> What is it with short messages, anyway? If I have something else to say I'll say it! Foolish website!


wheres it from then


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm just going to have a stab in the dark here and go it's a band.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 28, 2005)

A band would be a good guess, but it's actually (as I've mentioned before) the area of London where I was born.

Good _faux-explanacienne_ though, eh?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 28, 2005)

Golly! I was hoodwinked by _Hammersmith_! *bows* Good one, good one.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ah, this is fun. Well when I signed up for TTF, my original username was 'Sabeen'. I kept that for a long time, till...ok, ok, I'm rushing. Back to Sabeen.

I wanted a name that wasn't really Tolkien, but _sounded_ Tolkienish, that was easy to pronounce *glares at Ace, where ever she is*  , and I had just finsihed watching 'The Three Muskateers' with Tim Curry, in which the hot lass in the story's name was Sabeen, though it was spelled differently. So there's that.

NOW, at that point, I had just read Lord of the Rings for the first time, blah-blah (I was young an nieive) and after awhile I felt like I just didn't fit 'Sabeen' anymore. I wanted somthing more Tolkien, yet still original. I Combined two of my favorite LotR characters, Firamir and Eowyn, and thus, behold --FIRAWYN!!!!!!


Yay me!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 29, 2005)

Firawyn said:


> *glares at Ace, where ever she is*


Alright. So I was thinking of posting here anyway... 

_WHAT IS SO HARD ABOUT IT?!_ 
Ara (are a) 
Celeb (k or s depending; el eb) 
Ear (air) 
wen (like ren but with a 'w') 
(((or close to that anyway )))

I love the sound of the elven words and wanted something that was 'me'. So when I decided that I was going to join on here I took a while to work out my name. I have a bit of royalty in my blood (so my mom has found as she likes to dig up old family tree stuff) so I started with that; 'ara'. Then I liked the sound and idea of the word 'celeb', 'silver' so that was next. The sea calls to me at least as strongly as it did to some of the elves; therefore 'ear' or 'sea' fit the bill perfectly when combined with 'wen' being 'maiden'. I used caps to break it up a little and it was cool that it worked out to be 'ACE'. =^.^=

Most of it was found in the back of The Sil. as it was one of the only sources I knew of at that time...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 3, 2005)

Well when I started this thread, I expected more replies, and since I was bored, I wanted something to entertain me when nobody seems to have done anything, except in the Balrog debate(wings or no). So, if that is all that will post, I'll just have to close the thread...I'll give you all a month or so to finish up, unless a lot of people answer.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 3, 2005)

Noldor_returned said:


> So, if that is all that will post, I'll just have to close the thread...I'll give you all a month or so to finish up, unless a lot of people answer.


Can you do that?


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 3, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Can you do that?


Personally I very much doubt it


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm not sure where i came up with my name . 
O Yeah. The movie " The Fugitive " With Tommy lee Jones(yay Tommy ) and Harrison Ford ( yay Harrison Ford). I adore that movie (mostly because of the actors) and there was nothing else i could think of.

Then I thought ' fugitive? that's lame ' so then i came up with some numbers, 1992, which happen to be my birth year. The end!!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 3, 2005)

I first came across the term Wolfshead in a David Gemmell novel and thought it was quite cool. It basically means an outlaw/robber. A man who has been outlawed (like Robin Hood, for example) would be referred to as a wolfshead in medieval times.

Somewhat more imaginative than my old name - CraigSmith. Prizes for guessing where I got the inspiration for that one from


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 3, 2005)

So _that's_ where you got to CraigSmith er... I mean Wolfshead. I've been away for a few weeks - borrowing my sister's house in Auchterarder - so I never saw this thread. In answer to the title, 'Here I am!'


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 3, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> So _that's_ where you got to CraigSmith er... I mean Wolfshead. I've been away for a few weeks - borrowing my sister's house in Auchterarder - so I never saw this thread. In answer to the title, 'Here I am!'


I deliberately kept 'Formerly CraigSmith' in my custom title so people wouldn't get confused 

Auchterarder, eh? I've got relatives that live there. Not been there for a long time, though.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 4, 2005)

It's handy they had the G8 summit there; I don't have to explain where I'm going anymore to these southerners who think Birmingham is the far north (I'm from the Lakes)


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> I first came across the term Wolfshead in a David Gemmell novel and thought it was quite cool. It basically means an outlaw/robber. A man who has been outlawed (like Robin Hood, for example) would be referred to as a wolfshead in medieval times.



Really? That's cool.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, I originally wanted an Elvish name, but I couldn't come up with anything that I thought fit me. Then I thought of one of my favorite Tolkien stories, "Smith of Wootton Major". The main character is a man who is allowed to visit Faery. He was called Starbrow in Faery. I can identify with someone who wants to be more than what she is.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 28, 2005)

Starbrow said:


> Then I thought of one of my favorite Tolkien stories, "Smith of Wootton Major".


I love Smith of Wootton Major. There are a lot of Woottons around here (as you can see, I live in one). So many that they have been given surnames, except for the one near Oxford, and I wonder if JRRT was thinking of that village when he wrote Smith.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 28, 2005)

That's good. Anyone else wish to share their name origin?


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 28, 2005)

There was a thread, once, where people explained why they chose their name. I'll have to have a look for it.

My name means Elfsheen and was given to Morwen Eledhwen, wife of Hurin. I chose it because she was a human and because of the last words said about her as she died.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 22, 2019)

Mine is a name of an RP character I made up in an epic story that started in 2000called Shadow Over Arnor.
Halasian was a rogue ranger in th eyears before the War of the Ring.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 22, 2019)

Gandalf was probably always my favorite character, but it was taken at the first site I tried to register at. So there, I made a combination of Gandalf and Olorin. Used the same name on the second site, and decided to get out of that rut here - but not too far. 😊


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2019)

And another thread is dragged from the grave. Arise, ye ghosts of members long vanished, and speak once more!


I guess my name is self-explanatory.

If anything further be required, after browsing various forums on and off over the years, I grew weary of all the Aragorns and Galadriels, Prince of This and Lady of That -- I believe we even had a member here modestly named "Eru" -- so when I finally chose this forum to join (because of the intelligent discussion I saw here), I decided to go in a "different" direction.

Also 'cause I figured it wouldn't already be taken. And I was right!


----------

